# HD Handycam



## royal (Jan 10, 2010)

Friends, I am on the lookout for a HD handycam...


I have shortlisted the following 
*www.sony.co.in/product/hdr-xr500e
*www.sony.co.in/product/hdr-cx100e
Inspite of the price difference being 20K, I would like to go for the former since it has more or less ok storing capacity for a long vacation.

I searched in metro galli but found the best price around 45K  so thinking of buying from SONY showroom. Please let me know if I can get it anywhere at cheaper rate (online will also do)

Also any other model that you would like to suggest at this price range?


----------



## royal (Jan 11, 2010)

No One?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 12, 2010)

royal said:


> *www.sony.co.in/product/hdr-xr500e




go with this one...

have u checked other brands such as Cannon,Nikon,panasonic etc


----------



## royal (Jan 14, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> have u checked other brands such as Cannon,Nikon,panasonic etc


 
I am going for Canon Legria HF200...any idea where can I get this at a decent rate ?


----------

